# R.I.P George :(



## Josh1991 (Mar 14, 2009)

After months of vet trips costing well in excess of £200 my male beardy died today :sad:

Sad times










- Josh


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

R.I.P George


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, We love ours and couldn't imagine losing them x


----------



## Josh1991 (Mar 14, 2009)

ninnipoo said:


> Sorry for your loss, We love ours and couldn't imagine losing them x


It was horrible losing him... Thing is we thought he was gonna go about a month ago and he got a hell of a lot better and then he just died :sad:


----------

